# 67 GTO Fuel Cap Leaks



## BillGTO (Oct 16, 2009)

So it was a beautiful day for a ride in the gto today and all was well until the fuel pump quit. Not the biggest setback, but when the rollback scooped her up, the gas came out like the cap was loose. Tight as it could get. New, also. Any ideas on how to get a better fit to not allow gas to get out? this leaks when I accelerate hard, too.(hardly ever do that LOL) Any help is appreciated.:confused


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Could it be leaking from the vent which should be connected to a tube that loops into the trunk? There should be a small rubber hose that connects the 2 metal tubes together.


----------



## BillGTO (Oct 16, 2009)

that hose is intact. i think the gasket isn't sealing very well. I wonder if there is a better cap available. I put a stant on it. What would happen if I doubled up a gasket?


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

I cocked my cap when I put it back on one time. I was first at the light, light turned green and I took off showing some Pontiac Muscle, guy pulls up next to me telling me I was dumping gas the whole time. I didn't have it fully seated, loosened it, got it seated and tightened it up, leak fixed. Sounds dumb, but try it.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

You may have a vented cap and it needs a non-vented. Otherwise, the cam lock tabs tend to bend over time and may need to be tapped back in on the neck to seat the cap better.


----------



## BillGTO (Oct 16, 2009)

Upon closer inspection, the hose on the vent from the neck is too large. I will put a smaller diameter hose on and it should do the trick. It must surge back and out when I accelerate and when it was on an angle on the rollback.


----------



## BillGTO (Oct 16, 2009)

So, when I thought the fuel pump was shot, I was wrong. I removed it and looked up to see the end of the eccentric bolt peeking out in front of it, and the eccentric wasn't turning with the motor. I pulled the timing cover and replaced the eccentric, new timing chain set and new gaskets, then hoses, belts, and all is well again. I can't believe it ran at all even up to the point it quit altogether.


----------

